
Efficient automatic bug finder from MIT - fenesiistvan
http://www.csail.mit.edu/automatic_bug_finder
======
fenesiistvan
It is named "Pasket" and it is based on symbolic execution created by machine
learning by executing all possible path of a program. Research paper:
[http://people.csail.mit.edu/xkqiu/icse2016-final.pdf](http://people.csail.mit.edu/xkqiu/icse2016-final.pdf)

